# Maple Sugar Melt & Pour Soap Recipe



## lisamaliga (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Soapers!
I've decided to give away a fun fall recipe as an eBook. "Maple Sugar Melt & Pour Soap Recipe" is available in several different formats.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/240556

Happy Soaping!


----------



## lsg (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice,   I clicked on the link and it showed several formats including download for the Kindle.


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks  lisamaliga, I like the download for Kindle!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
By the way, for my Canadian friends, it's now available [FREE!] on Kobo.
*http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Mapl...iLwXw/page1.html?s=uVorrSZHgU626DBIOh6uNQ&r=8*

Happy Soaping! 
Lisa


----------



## sweetaddy (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cool!*

Awesome - I'm looking for a CP maple recipe, though, too. Do you know of one?

SweetAddy


----------



## savonierre (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you Lisa..


----------

